# Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln



## Premi (3. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile die ersten Fische gefangen jedoch nur kleine Barsche am Vereinsteich. Ursprünglich hatte ich mir Raubfisch in den Kopf gesetzt jedoch ist Spinnfischen an den meisten Vereinsgewässern nicht erlaubt oder nur eingeschränkt. Also habe ich heute den Barsch auf einen Drilling aufgezogen und habr mit Pose und Köfi auf Hecht geangelt. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Nun geht es mir noch nicht mal so sehr um den Fisch bzw. Art sondern eher um den Drill. Das Mittagessen ist der Bonus. Was ist relativ leicht zu befischen damit man nicht nur Fischstäbchen ranbekommt.

Bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Wichtig zuerst mal:
Welche Fische sind drin?

Erst dann macht so ne Überlegung Sinn.

Wenn im Vereinsteich nur 2 Hechte schwimmen, ist Hechtangeln relativ sinnlos...

Wie schnell wirds wie tief?

Ist also Posenmontae auf Friedfisch einsetzbar?

Oder - auch Frage Entfernungen - braucht man eh gleich Feederrute?

Wenns Barsche gibt, sind  Fetzen, kleine Köfis oder Würmer an Posenrute oder auch am Dropshotsystem gut, wenn künstliche Köder verboten sind (erst abklären, was Dein  Verein unter "Spinnfischen" versteht,  bei manchen ist das auch Dropshot mit Naturköder). 

Wurm, Teig oder Maden auf Grund und/oder an Pose auf Friedfisch, kleiner Köfi auf Grund und/oder an Pose sind gute Möglichkeiten bei unbekantem Bestand.

Vorher Gewässer beobachten und ausloten macht Fangerfolge wahrscheinlicher......


----------



## Andal (3. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Kleine Gegenfrage. Was lernt man zuerst? Gehen, oder laufen?

Wenn du als Raubfischangler wirklich dauerhaft erfolgreich sein willst, dann beschäftige dich jetzt mal mit der Nahrung deiner späteren Zielfische, den Friedfischen. Wenn du dann mal weißt, wie die so ticken, wann sie sich wo aufhalten und verhalten, dann kannst du loslegen. Also lern gehen!


----------



## Stulle (3. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Also am einfachsten wäre grund montage eine mit Made oder Wurm und die andere mit mais. Etwas Komplizierter Pose mit den Selben Ködern eine auf grund und die andere im Mittelwasser Treibend vor Büschen oder Kanten. Evtl mal nachts angeln.


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Es gibt in einem Fischwasser, wenn das Verhältnis halbwegs gesund ist, immer deutlich mehr Friedfische als Raubfische.
Oft das 3-oder noch Mehrfache.
Außerdem fressen Friedfische viel öfter als Raubfische.

Angel auf Friedfische, so mittelfein ca. 10-12er Haken.
Fütter genau und sparsam aber oft an.
Köder Mais um Kleinfische oder Kleinbarsche  zu vermeiden, oder auch Maden, Mistwürmer.
So kannst Du erstmal ein Gefühl für das Angeln entwickeln.
Zielfische je nach Wasser Rotaugen, Brachsen, etc.


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Als Anfänger empfehle ich auf jeden Fall Friedfische ... der Fangerfolg, auch wenn es nur kleinere sind, ist immer motivationsfördernd und man kann sich von Klein über Mittel bis dann hin zu Großen im Drill üben.

Mein Sohnemann war am Anfang auch nur handgroße Plötzen gewohnt ... der hat fürchterlich große Augen bekomme, als das erste Mal ein 60 cm Stör an der Angel gezerrt hat.
Also vielleicht nicht gleich am Anfang mit kampfstarken 10 Pfund-Hechten anlegen ;-)

Ich persönlich würde dir das Feedern empfehlen ... hier gibt es Unmengen von Videos auf Youtube.
Sohnemann hat es nach 3 Mal rauswerfen geschnallt gehabt, wie es funktioniert ... und der ist 12.
Fängst du am besten erst Mal mit einem normalen Futterkorb an.

Die Arbeit herauszufinden, wo die Fische stehen, wann sie beißen und welche Köder sie gerne nehmen bzw. auf welche Aromen sie zu welcher Jahreszeit reagieren, nimmt dir das allerdings nicht ab ... 

Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Jens76 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung:

Ich fische auch erst seit 1,5 Jahren und hab mit einer Matchrute und Pose am See angefangen. Hier kannst schön mit den Tiefen und verschiedenen Ködern spielen. Ausserdem ist es doch das was man am Anfang will: Die Pose verschwindet und zack.......

Halbes Jahr später hab ich ne mittlere Spincombo gekauft, und hab neben dem Posenangeln geworfen. Verschiedene Köder ausprobiert, Laufverhalten angeschaut. Gefangen nix. Irgendwann war der erste Fisch dran und es wird immer besser. Infos über Gewässer und Standplätze der Räuber ergoogelt und immer wieder auch Erfolg gehabt. Zwischendurch hab ich mir noch die Grundangelei erschlossen, und mittlerweile fisch ich fast nur noch ne leichte Spinkombo am Fluss. Waren schon schöne Fische dabei.

Zwischendurch ziehe ich dann aber doch immer mal wieder mit der Matchrute los, in Vergindung mit Grundrute. Also immer mal wieder back to the roots. ;-)

Wichtig:
Nicht entmutigen lassen, immer wieder angreifen.

JB


----------



## Premi (7. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

War heute mal wieder am Vereinsteich diesmal aber auf Friedfisch aus. Bisse hatte ich zwar im allgemeinen weniger aber immerhin einen Karpfen am Haken wo ich den Drill kurz vorm Ufer versemmelt habe. Ich muss meine Meinung zum Friedfischen definitiv ändern, der Karpfen war zwar kein Monster aber ein Kämpfer  Da ging erstmal die Pumpe, da die kleinen Barsche nun keine Herausforderung waren.

Danke für die Tipps, so war ich dem Ziel was normal großes zu Fangen heute ganz nahe. Laut Vereinsmitglied sind in dem Teich definitiv dicke Karpfen enthalten.


----------



## Premi (13. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand, konnte heute den ersten "richtigen" Fisch fangen  Ein 50er Schuppenkarpfen. Jetzt kann es nur noch aufwärts gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

#6 Petri heil, geht doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Klasse, das freut mich richtig für Dich...

Wars doch nicht so verkehrt, hier zu fragen ;-)))


----------



## Andal (13. September 2016)

*AW: Worauf als Anfänger zuerst angeln*

Siehste... gehen funktioniert also schon ganz gut! #6


----------

